# Think it's an oak



## Tclem (May 12, 2014)

After 1 1/2 of turning I onus this on the base of a tree in the woods behind my house. 40 acres and this is all there was. I'm moving lol. So many different trees I'm guessing it's some type of oak ( because I know what a pine looks like lol)




 




 


Found this also. Had to clean it up a little. Wooo hoooo


----------



## Schroedc (May 12, 2014)

I've got some soft maple that looks a lot like that, just not quite that yellow....


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 18, 2014)

+1 on the oak

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2014)

Whatever it is, it's righteous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

